# Iceland photos



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I’m traveling in Iceland for a few days, I don’t have energy to write up narration, but will post a few pics here. This is a group photo tour and we are on the island of Grimsey north of Iceland. Our guest house is perhaps half a mile from the Arctic Circle, and we have been north of it several times. I am pooped! Our photographing birds for eight hour today, and COVID lockdown has made me even fatter and lazier than I was!


----------



## Erwin C. Hebert (Oct 4, 2021)

You take a pretty photo!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I love these photos. Puffins are one of my favorite birds. I went on a Puffin Cruise last summer and it was very interesting to see them in their natural habitat, though we did not get to see them up close, it was still a thrill and so many other water birds. A little island off the coast of Maine. So beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Claw, great pics ... as always.
Glad you are still doing some traveling.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

